# [SOLVED] A6VMX grphics problem!! :-(



## nigejuan1971 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi there everyone, I have a a6vmx motherboard, 420W PSU, 2Gb corsair RAM, 
500Gb SATA HDD, onboard graphiocs (256Mb shared memory), Pci-e slot, and was just wondering if anyone out there could help me. I was running Windows 7 Premium when after a session on the internet I started shutting down the computer when the windows update gave me the usual messege of not to turn it off until update has finished, but after leaving it on all night & returning to it still being on in the morning I decided to hold the power button until it turned off. But when I turned it on there was no screen activity, even when I tried a XFX Geforce 6800GS (256MB DDR3) in the Pci-e slot. Please help me because it's driving me insane:4-dontkno. In case you're wondering I have already tried a different monitor attached to the same case (it didn't work), tried THE case to a different monitor (that didn't work). I would love to change the settings in BIOS but can't see anything to do it, can't disable onboard graphics because I can't see it! If this motherboard has a jumper I can use to disable onboard please show mw where. If there's anything else please just drop me a line.
Thank you:grin:


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: A6VMX grphics problem!! :-(*

Hello and Welcome to TSF!!!

Do you hear PC is running but you cannot see anything on display,
or PC is totally dead???

Try clearing the CMOS:

Turn off PC...
Remove power cable from PSU...
Open one side of the case...
Look for silver coin-like CMOS battery...
Take the battery out...
Look for CMOS reset pins on Motherboard...
Put jumper from 1-2 pin on 2-3 pin...
Leave this way for 5 minutes...
Hit power button couple of times...
Put back jumper on 1-2 pin...
Put back CMOS battery...
Start PC...

What is make/model of your PSU???

Keep us posted...


----------



## nigejuan1971 (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: A6VMX grphics problem!! :-(*

hi there vladimirb, thank you for posting. Yes, the pc starts up as usual, I hear the usual fans kick in, the HDD light comes on (shows activity), the large LED power light turns on. I will try those suggestions today as it's just after 1am here so I'll keep you posted. & if it should happen to work I'll let you know what the solution was. Cheers & thank you for replying:grin:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: A6VMX grphics problem!! :-(*

420W PSU

upgrade

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004&Tpk=corsair+550w


----------



## nigejuan1971 (Feb 25, 2010)

the PSU make is AYWUN, and the model number is A1-3000 (max power supply 420W), with the specs that I have given is it possibly underpowered?



nigejuan1971 said:


> the PSU make is AYWUN, and the model number is A1-3000 (max power supply 420W), with the specs that I have given is it possibly underpowered?


well I tried everything vladimirb had suggested & it still didn't work. I have power to the motherboard because the HDD LED still lights up, I hear the HDD start up, I can eject the tray on my DVD writer, the CPU fan works/spins, however I did find a capacitor with a small piece of broken off PCB attached bouncing around in the case when I opened it up. When I went to look inside the case to see where it might have come off from there was no sign of damage on the board. I had checked the board of the Pci-e card that I had been trying & there was no damage on that either, so once again I need your help please. Is there a way to disable onboard graphics via jumper or switch because foxconn is not very helpful with my problem. Cheers everyone


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: A6VMX grphics problem!! :-(*

your psu is low quality 

pcie starts at a quality 550w 80+ psu at close to 4x the price of that door stop

it is made to power old agp systems not current day systems


----------



## nigejuan1971 (Feb 25, 2010)

thank you for that Dai, but minus the low powered PSU, any ideas about disabling the onboard graphics on the motherboard (jumper settings), so I can try the Pci-e card?

here are my computer specifications
******************************
CPU: 
AMD Athlon II X4 Processor 620 2.6GHz AM3 2MB Cache 

*Motherboard: 
MicroATX MB, socket AM2+, DDR2 800/667/533/400 x 2 DIMMs, 6-channel audio, 10/100 LAN. 

*Graphic Card 
Integrated NVIDIA GeForce7025 VGA - 256MB Max Shared Memory, Dual VGA Output 

*Memory 
2GB DDR2-800 

*Hard Drive 
500GB SATA II 7200RPM 

*Optical Drive 
SATA DVDRW 

*Case 
Aywun case with 420W Power Supply (2 front USB + 4 rear USB + audio and mic jacks)

Can anyone suggest a decent motherboard to match this CPU?
****************************
AMD Athlon II X4 Processor 620 2.6GHz AM3 2MB Cache


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: A6VMX grphics problem!! :-(*

most m/b these days disable the onboard when a card is inserted

boot from the onboard
in the device manager disable the onboard
if the card is listed uninstall it
turn the computer off
install the card
change the video cable from the onboard to the card
reboot into the bios
check to see if you can disable the onboard in there and set it to detect pcie first
save and exit the bios tapping f8 and choose vga mode
when windows finishes booting
disable a/virus
install your drivers for the card 
reboot the computer


----------



## nigejuan1971 (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: A6VMX grphics problem!! :-(*

well, I'm convinced the there's a problem with the system bus as to why I can't see any video, (when plugging into the onboard & when trying the Pci-e card). So off to the shop I go to get a new mobo & new PSU. Thanks for all your suggestions and I'll catch you all up sometime.
nigejuan1971:wave:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: A6VMX grphics problem!! :-(*

let us know how you go with it


----------



## nigejuan1971 (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: A6VMX grphics problem!! :-(*

hi guys, well after a long time I pulled the problem pc out & cleared the CMOS & tried to start it up again. Well I started it up without the keyboard & mouse & voila! it started with video (shrugs his shoulders towards ears), go figure. However when I went to restart the pc with the keyboard only in, the video didn't come on. But when I took the keyboard out, the video came on again!. Does this make it any easier to figure out for anyone out there in cyberspace? Not for me, if you have any clues after reading this and the above posts then give me a yell, ok?


----------



## nigejuan1971 (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: A6VMX grphics problem!! :-(*

WOW!! Finally fixed (sort of), I swapped the memory from bank 1 to bank 2 & used a USB keyboard rather then a ps2 keyboard and voila! the video came on. It did however display an error code of 8320 (motherboard a6vmx), so needless to say I reformatted everything and it's good to go like this for now, so thank you to everyone that has contributed an answer because this post is officially closed.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: A6VMX grphics problem!! :-(*

glad you have it sorted


----------

